# Question about the 82 bridge?



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

What side of the river do I wanna be on? I've only dishes there once or twice, but am going after work today and that's the closest spot for me to go to get some fishing in before it gets dark. Don't need the honey holes just which side I should be on, I can figure it out from there.


----------



## jhuds11 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you want to fish right next to the dam then either side would be fine. If you plan on actually getting in the water then I would stick to the east side of the river. The west side has very thick brush.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, you would want to be on the _outside_ of the river.


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm gonna be off shore, didn't bring my wadders today...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey bigsteele, 
We'll have to meet up there after work one day. I work right by there and start heading there after work around Nov 1st after the cooldown.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

What river/creek is this on?


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lewser, we could do that... I work in Macedonia so it's the closest for me after work!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

ztkaz said:


> What river/creek is this on?


Cuyahoga river 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Is that in the national park? And don't they have rules on No live bait being used.... Or eggs? Like minnows dead or alive, eggs fresh or jarred? Don't know for sure so this might help me when all the others are froze up!


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

jiggin'fool said:


> Is that in the national park? And don't they have rules on No live bait being used.... Or eggs? Like minnows dead or alive, eggs fresh or jarred? Don't know for sure so this might help me when all the others are froze up!


I have heard this as well about live bait. Not sure though. 

Also is it possible to wade in the areas around the 82 dam?


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with jhuds11 it is easier to get in the water on the eastern side then it is on the western side, however, I waded on both sides before (but not directly right under the dam). As for live bait, I have seen people use live bait there but i am not sure if it is legal to use since it is national park property. I usually stick to a jig/trout worm combo or a trout worm and catch steelies off of that. Sometimes we have to sacrifice the live bait once in awhile.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, no minnows or eggs, which is kinda silly, imo.


Crawlers are okee-dokee though  .
Grubs too.


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Yup, no minnows or eggs, which is kinda silly, imo.
> 
> 
> Crawlers are okee-dokee though  .
> Grubs too.


The great invertebrate/vertebrate bait debate


----------



## pty (Dec 4, 2013)

How's this week lookin for steelies


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> How's this week lookin for steelies


COLD!

But, the Hoga will probably be one of the last flows to get any ice.

Which is nice.
To have no ice.
If you have no maggots, you can use rice.
Or noodles made by Weiss.
But let me say it thrice,
It is nice,
To have no ice.
Hmmmm.
Fishing is my biggest vice.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Which is nice.
> To have no ice.
> If you have no maggots, you can use rice.
> Or noodles made by Weiss.
> ...


Seems we have a poet in out midst


----------

